# ADSL Max



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How many here know they can get up to 8Meg Max if they are using an ISP that's uses a BT pnone line.
As of 1st of April BT rolled out this service to all ISP's and so a simple call to your ISP will result in a FREE upgrade to 8Meg max depending on what package you are on and contract.

Posting this as I'm not sure many people know this


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

The tech guys were talking about this in work the other day. From what i gathered it is in certain areas just now London and Manchester to name a few, however i could be mistaken they may have changed conversation by that point and were discussing topless saunas. :roll: :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I had it switched on this week. I'm paying for a 2MB line and now getting the following:

Direction Actual Speed True Speed (estimated)
Downstream 5058 Kbps (632.3 KB/sec) 5462 Kbps (inc. overheads) 
Upstream 682 Kbps (85.3 KB/sec) 736 Kbps (inc. overheads)

It's variable based on your distance from the exchange and I ran this test with a few other things running. When I plugged my laptop directly into the modem I was getting just over 7MB download.

However, lots of ISPs who originally had unlimited downloads are now putting limits to reduce the likely increase in data traffic (and make more money out of us of course).


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> I had it switched on this week. I'm paying for a 2MB line and now getting the following:
> 
> Direction Actual Speed True Speed (estimated)
> Downstream 5058 Kbps (632.3 KB/sec) 5462 Kbps (inc. overheads)
> ...


Sounds like a great deal- can I ask which ISP you are with? I'm with Wanadoo 2MB from the old Freeserve days, they say 8MB not available in my area :?

I've checked on availabilty for 8MB in my area and it simply says "April 2006", so I guess I will just have to wait.

Must get around to changing to a better ISP though...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Get my 8mb next Friday


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine will be enabled tomorrow I'm told. Â£26 a month for up to 8Mb line with 50gb a month download limit.

Put your details in here to see what you can get in your area:

http://www.samknows.com/broadband/checker2.php

Nick


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I can only get 5Meg for now but it's got to be better than the 1Meg i could only gte before the upgede for same price of Â£17.99 with aDL limit of 2Gig.

I've juts signed my mum up for Talk Talk too which seems a decent deal for free national and Internation calls plus 8Meg max BB


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I had it switched on this week. I'm paying for a 2MB line and now getting the following:
> ...


I'm not sure my village will ever get higher than 2MB so I was pleased to get ADSLMax which has effectively told me the capabilities of my line to the exchange 

My ISP is Xifos but they just use BT ADSL and arrange the ADSLMax with them free. My other provider Zen offered a free upgrade to Max last month but I decided to switch to Xifos for business reasons as they offer and support ADSL line bonding which I desperately need. Bonding means that they take 2 or more ADSL lines and bond them together into a single pipe. All I need is a decent Cisco router at my end and I can get massive upload and download bandwidth at a fraction of the cost of SDSL.

Haven't done this yet as I wanted to see how fast ADSLMax is first.

Ask any ISP and they'll probably be able to arrange Max through BT.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Plusnet have informed me that 'BT have the unenviable task of upgrading lines to 8Mb' and they are working at upgrading current 'Upto 2Mb' users to 8Mb which could take weeks.

There is no scope to jump the queue by calling them either!

Just p1sses me off that I've been paying for a 8Mb service that has been restricted to 2Mb!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Nem said:


> Mine will be enabled tomorrow I'm told. Â£26 a month for up to 8Mb line with 50gb a month download limit.
> 
> Put your details in here to see what you can get in your area:
> 
> ...


6.5 megs or greater


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Just p1sses me off that I've been paying for a 8Mb service that has been restricted to 2Mb!


No you haven't. You've been paying for a 2 Mbps service that has just been upgraded (i.e. new capability) to 8 Mbps.

Some people are never happy :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'd be pissed off if I was paying for a service that still had download limits and was looped in with BT - that sux.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> The tech guys were talking about this in work the other day. From what i gathered it is in certain areas just now London and Manchester to name a few, however i could be mistaken they may have changed conversation by that point and were discussing topless saunas. :roll: :roll:


Yeah, that's incorrect. The overwhelming majority of exchanges have been upgraded.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sorry for being thick...So i basically phone up BT(My ISP) and ask them to upgrade me? I havnt received anything through the post letting me know about it :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

paulb said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Just p1sses me off that I've been paying for a 8Mb service that has been restricted to 2Mb!
> ...


Incorrect. I've been paying Â£21 for an 8Mb service that is currently restricted to 2Mb whilst Plusnet wait for BT to upgrade the line. It's like paying to be on a waiting list!

So, of course, I'm not going to be happy am I!! :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > auditt260bhp said:
> ...


Thats the thing it's 8 Meg MAX i was on a 2Meg max service but was only able to recive 1Meg. BT will not be renewing your line i can tell you that for nothing, It's the advancment in the hardware thats allowing you to get more bandwidth not the cable. 
I'm now on 8Meg Max but only cabable of getting 5Meg due to my distance from the exchange.

Go to another ISP and put you tele number and post code in and see what they say you can recieve then go back to your ISP and argue.

The way they increase it is they turn it up to 8Meg and over a few days adjust it to get the most stable connection.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

From Plusnet when I enquired a few days ago:

Network management is in place on all Premier accounts, be them exisiting accounts or the new variety, no premier accounts are uncapped as this is not sustainable in the modern broadband world.

BT Wholesale currently have the unenviable taks of regrading all standard ADSL lines to the new MAX DSL service. This is something they are doing for all UK ISP's, and because of this they obviously have a lot of lines to do. They are processing each day ISP's requests but are only allocating a certain number per day, I understand we can place 700 regrades a day on their current system. Because of this and our customer base it is going to take some time for customers to have their lines provisioned with the new service. Whilst it would be nice to have all customers on the newer speeds logisitcally this just isnt possible for any ISP to expect from BTW. When we have your line done we will inform you of this. The timescale of this may take some time due to the customer base and numbers we have

Your patience during at this time is appreciated.

Regards, 
James Nelson


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine's been changed over this morning, 1 day early!

Currently my line is:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 448 / 5120

So thats a 5Mb line out of the 8Mb available which for my phone line is quite an achievement. The BT checker says it will support 3Mb or more and considering I could only get 1Mb before this is cool.

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can only get 3.5mb - guess its better than the 1mb im currently on.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I can only get 3.5mb - guess its better than the 1mb im currently on.


What, is that the figure your line is actually syncing at, or the figure the checked says you'll get?

Nick


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> From Plusnet when I enquired a few days ago:
> 
> Network management is in place on all Premier accounts, be them exisiting accounts or the new variety, no premier accounts are uncapped as this is not sustainable in the modern broadband world.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but that is aload of tosh it's only hardware in the exchange thats being upgraded not the lines, I know this because some of my mates were doing the upgrades! go to www.vispa.co.uk and see what info you get when you enter your phone number, it would be intresting to see.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nem said:


> Mine's been changed over this morning, 1 day early!
> 
> Currently my line is:
> 
> ...


That could be turned down as they start at a higher rate and turn it down till it's stable over a few days :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jonah said:


> I'm sorry but that is aload of tosh


Its not my fault this time.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nem said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I can only get 3.5mb - guess its better than the 1mb im currently on.
> ...


Yes it was the speed from the checker so it will be + or -.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


BT checker on mine says 3Mb or above, and I'm surrently syncd at 5Mb so make what you like from that. I'm pretty sure the BT checked is on the conservative side.

Nick


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

vispa says:

BT Exchange Status

Exchange Name : Availability ; 
Input Number : ********** Broadband 256 
Input Post Code : ******* Broadband 512 
Exchange Status : Exchange Unviable Broadband 1024 
VP Status : Broadband 2048 
VP Upgrade Due : n/a SDSL 256 
Total DSLAMS : 10 SDSL 512 
SDSL 1024 
Last Updated : 11/06/2005 SDSL 2048

So, what does this mean?

Also, who is everyone with (ISP) to be getting 8Mb? I'm thinking of doing the Carphone Warehouse Â£21 deal.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> vispa says:
> 
> BT Exchange Status
> 
> ...


Did you use this page http://www.vispa.net/broadband-max.php

It means your exchange hasn't been upgraded yet i think! And no ISP will be able to offer you 8Meg until the exchange has been upgraded not your cable.

I've just signed mum up to Talk Talk which is the CPW solution, for my mum it's ideal for her as she was already paying one Tel Â£25 so she now get BB for an extra Â£7 otal cost is Â£30 for all calls int and national anytime BUT and its a big BUT i wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, the odds are you wont be ale to get it for free as you will need to use the BT box so a Â£10 extra charge is required. Also they don't allow P2P or heavy usage although they say a 40Gig dl max. Have a look on ISP Review or ASDS Guide :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Our test also indicates that your line should be able to support a potential ADSL Max broadband line rate of 5.5Mbps up to 8Mbps. The actual ADSL Max line rate supportable will be determined during the first 10 days of use, after which time the highest stable rate possible will be set.

When I was last on Talk Talk it just routed the calls through the BT line to the CPW lines. Wouldn't have thought there'd be an additional Â£10 charge.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Our test also indicates that your line should be able to support a potential ADSL Max broadband line rate of 5.5Mbps up to 8Mbps. The actual ADSL Max line rate supportable will be determined during the first 10 days of use, after which time the highest stable rate possible will be set.
> 
> When I was last on Talk Talk it just routed the calls through the BT line to the CPW lines. Wouldn't have thought there'd be an additional Â£10 charge.


Then you can get upto 8Meg max i would call ur ISP as they seem to be telling you lies :?

its only free on their own cabling and routing


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Does not apply to every household, only those within a resonable distance from their local exchange.

I had to fight for Broadband at my current address, as we're right at the limit for our exchange, so no upgrade in my service from the basic 512mb i'm currenty getting 

Will be a few years before i can get true high speed.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Does not apply to every household, only those within a resonable distance from their local exchange.
> 
> I had to fight for Broadband at my current address, as we're right at the limit for our exchange, so no upgrade in my service from the basic 512mb i'm currenty getting
> 
> Will be a few years before i can get true high speed.


You might be supprised, All BT exchanges have gone through major upgrades


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Does not apply to every household, only those within a resonable distance from their local exchange.
> 
> I had to fight for Broadband at my current address, as we're right at the limit for our exchange, so no upgrade in my service from the basic 512mb i'm currenty getting
> 
> Will be a few years before i can get true high speed.


You're in a similar situation to me Paul - as far away from your exchange as it is possible to be. However, if you currently have 512k (if you have 512mb as you currently claim, stop moaning, you beat us all! ;-) ) and your exchange has been MAX'd, you should see an improvement in speed. BT reckon we should now get between 1 and 2mb. However, this is someway below the 10 I get from NTL, so I'll be keeping that too snd letting work pay for the BT bit.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Does not apply to every household, only those within a resonable distance from their local exchange.
> ...


Oops, wish i was getting 512mb :wink:

I've not noticed any difference in speed, but i'll gibe my ISP a call on Tuesday, just in case any upgrade/improvement is possible (my employer also pays for my broadband)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cool, just rung my ISP & the exchange has an expected Max Speed for my distance (64.5db) of just over 1.5mb  

So upgrade order has been raised & given to date (over the last 2 years) i've only ever downloaded a max of 4gb a month, they can reduce my monthly cost by Â£4 per month by capping me at a 5gb/month limit. So i'm upping my bandwidth to 1.5+mb & reducing my monthly payments. Good deal all round me thinks.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I am approx 1 mile away from Exchange and they have anticipated that I can get 4mb.

I will wait and see what happens when my upgrade comes on the 25th April.

Im on 2mb currently and off a good source i get 185kb sustained download speed.

I noticed yesterday that I got a sustained download speed of 225kb which is as fast as it has ever gone and normally only for a few seconds before it drops to 185 and stabilises.

I cant wait for the full upgrade now. 8) :twisted:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I rang BT this morning and they told me this will not happen until the end of May, is that because I am with BT? Is this correct?

If I went with an alternative ISP would I be able to upgrade then??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> I rang BT this morning and they told me this will not happen until the end of May, is that because I am with BT? Is this correct?
> 
> If I went with an alternative ISP would I be able to upgrade then??


All depends on your exchange mate. If the exchange has been max enabled then any ISP, including BT themselves, can place an order for the new speed line.

I'll post it again just for you: http://www.samknows.com/broadband/checker2.php

Put your detaisl in there and see what it says under the adsl section about max.

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Email from PlusNet yesterday - have been upgraded. I've been with them less than a year. I'm 600 odd metres from the exchange and the modem reads 8Meg down, 450 something up.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

so its you hoggin the pipe then


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Just got this fom BT.......



> Dear Mr Downie
> 
> BT is rolling out up to 8Mb* BT Business Broadband. At no extra cost your business could soon benefit. Up to 8Mb means faster download speeds, improved stability and better reliability in areas where itâ€™s available.
> 
> ...


----------

